# old book



## data (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been trying to get hold of a book I've read about 10 years ago but don't know when it was published. The story is more fantasy than science fiction and involves egyptiaon magic and switching bodies. It also involves a well known author ( 18th century) that disappeared mysteriously and the story just tries to reconcile that by providing a magical storyline. Sorry that's all I have..


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 22, 2005)

The Anubis Gate by Tim Powers. 

Amazon review:



> Author Tim Powers evokes 17th-century England with a combination of meticulously researched historic detail and imaginative flights in this sci-fi tale of time travel. Winner of the 1984 Philip K. Dick Award for best original science fiction paperback, this 1989 edition of the book that took the fantasy world by storm is the first hardcover version to be published in the United States. In his brief introduction, Ramsey Campbell sets _The Anubis Gates_ in an adventure context, citing Powers's achievement of "extraordinary scenes of underground horror, of comedy both high and grotesque, of bizarre menace, of poetic fantasy."
> The colonization of Egypt by western European powers is the launch point for power plays and machinations. Steeping together in this time-warp stew are such characters as an unassuming Coleridge scholar, ancient gods, wizards, the Knights Templar, werewolves, and other quasi-mortals, all wrapped in the organizing fabric of Egyptian mythology. In the best of fantasy traditions, the reluctant heroes fight for survival against an evil that lurks beneath the surface of their everyday lives._--_


----------



## data (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks. This seems to be the book!


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 22, 2005)

That's it.  Now I've got to read some Tim Powers.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 22, 2005)

That was the FASTEST response to one of those enquiries, I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! JP, you need to get out more dude!!!


----------



## Stalker (May 24, 2005)

Yep, that's _Anubis Gates_ by Tim Powers. A brilliant book! Breathtaking travel to Dickens' London with excursus to poetry of Romanticism. One of the first novels that fall into the new genre of criptohistory that also borders on Fantasy and time travel.


----------

